# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  طلعت زكريا : رأيت التحرش بعيني في ميدان التحرير

## الحصن نيوز

أكد  الفنان طلعت زكريا أنه رأي بنفسه ما كان يحدث في ميدان التحرير من تحرش  وتعاطي مخدرات، مؤكدا أن ميدان التحرير يعتبر مجتمع مصري صغير وكان يتضمن  بعض السلبيات.  
وتعجب  زكريا خلال استضافته في برنامج "360 درجة" الذي يذاع على تلفزيون الحياة،  من تحُّول بعض الفنانين والشخصيات المعروفة من مؤيدين إلى معارضين  للرئيس مبارك وكأنه عار يلحق بهم في حين أن  لقاءه كان مدعاة للفخر والتباهي كما اتهم زكريا كل من صمت أو غيَّر رأيه بالخائن 

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

